# Cryptocoryne wenditii substrate suggestions



## Aquaholic (Feb 11, 2008)

I plan on setting up a 20gal long tank with Cryptocoryne wenditti and was wondering if anybody had some suggestions for a good substrate. I do not plan on using Co2 and will light it with two 20watt flourescent lights. I will also include some zebra danios,cory cats and malaysian livebearing snails. I have never used a soil or peat based substrate but am interestid in trying it so any advice would be greatly appreciated,,,,,thanks.


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

For the soil layer, I use the cheap topsoil from Home Depot. I believe it's called Earthgrow or something like that. It's a white bag w/ red markings on it and is very cheap. I set aside an amount that I think I'll need for my tank, remove as many woodchips as I can, and spread it out to air out overnight (this removes excess ammonia).

For the gravel layer, I just use plain black gravel that can be bought at any Petsmart or Petco. Since you plan on keeping corys, I'd avoid any sharp gravel (I believe onyx can be pretty sharp) so that they don't damage themselves or their barbules when they're digging around.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

20W? I would advise adding some more light. My C. wendtii grows nicely in pool filter sand, but I have DIY CO2, more light & ferts...


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

Once it gets established C wenditti will do well in about anything. I think Crypts prefer root feeding so you'd want the soil under the sand or gravel, but they can take nutrients out of the water as well. If you have two 20 W lights, you may be fine with a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Hmmm - I quit pumping liquid ferts into my substrate when i got rid of my sword. Maybe it's time to hit it again...


----------



## Aquaholic (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually i am using two 20 watt bulbs for a total of 40 watts. Will 40 watts be enough? How many inches of topsoil and gravel do you think i should use? I know it may sound weird but i am just using the crypts in the tank and no other plants or decorations. I am hoping to have the tank get completely filled with them, kinda like a carpet effect.


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

Cryptocoryne wenditii grows slowly so you can't have an NPT tank with only crypts. You'll need some fast growers in there as well, or at least some duckweed.

It does do well in NPT substrates and in low light or under fast growing plants. The main thing is not to disturb its roots too much as you replant it. Hates having its roots disturbed.

My NPT has a deep row of val right across the back, tree trunks and stem plants next (looking like forest regrowth) and then loads of crypts coming up between the expansive roots of the tree trunks looking like undergrowth (full size at the back and miniatures at the front) and a few anubias at the front of the tank on fallen logs. A thick layer of duckweed, makes the light foresty green and helps out the stem plants with algae control etc.

I love the effect of the crypts. You could probably do it non-NPT but I think you'd be fighting off algae all the way.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

My C. wenditti grow like weeds in a 2WPG NPT with a soil-under-gravel substrate. The gravel is 2 mm to 3 mm in diameter.

They grow so well that they become invasive and have to be thinned out every now and then.

As was noted, they do take a while to get started, but then they take off.

Good luck.

Bill


----------

